
Jeff Bezos wants to save Earth by moving industry to space - walkingolof
https://www.fastcompany.com/90347364/jeff-bezos-wants-to-save-earth-by-moving-industry-to-space
======
perfunctory
Are we supposed to take this seriously? I mean, a nerd inside me wants to
cheer this - sure, let's go colonize solar system. But as a realist looking at
the ticking clock of looming environmental catastrophe - can we have a more
realistic plan to "save Earth" please?

------
mimixco
This is typical transhumanist nonsense, redolent of billionaires who are
totally disconnected from the reality of regular people on this planet.

The last cost estimate I saw for sending something to the moon was on the
order of $50K _per kilogram._ Assuming people could go to the moon[0], that
means _water_ would cost $50K per kilo, _food_ would have this cost, etc. The
economics of people residing on the moon are beyond comprehension. Creating a
"lunar lander" (and supposedly getting government funds for doing so) isn't
going to fix that.

[0] I'm not convinced we can make this assumption. The Van Allen radiation
belts could nuke everyone who makes the journey and NASA hasn't explained how
we would shield people from that.

